# 12 Top E-Cig Experts Predict The Future of Vaping in 2016 - Ashtray Blog



## Alex (10/12/15)

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/12/2016-e-cigarette-predictions.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Cespian (10/12/15)

Luckily the South African government are as slow as Fasttech deliveries. 

I suspect that a big tobacco company will pay some handsome amount to some handsome minister to make a handsome restriction on e-cigs in SA. 

Until that happens, i will stock up on the devices and ingredients and if it happens, I will vape in my yard like a tik junkie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

